# Hobie Mirage: is this a good deal?



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

A local memphis dealer is closing up and selling the two man HOBIE MIRAGE OASIS for $980 new stock on the floor. Is it a good deal? We tried a similar one out in Ft Walton and liked it, it would be great for the Ghost river and other areas. Just looks a bit on the high side price wise.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't priced Hobie's in awhile, but I can tell you that I paid CONSIDERABLY more than that for my two-seater Outfitter Mirage two years ago. And that was boat show special pricing. I don't know if Hobie prices have come down or gone up in the last year or so, but if the Oasis is being sold with two seats, two Mirage Drives, and two paddles, I would say go for it, AND HURRY!

You would probably get some more opinions and feedback from some of the forum's more experienced 'yakkers if you posted this within the Kayak section.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I am thinking the dual seat/drive Hobie runs around 2500.+ shipping.... Soooo... THAT is a GREAT deal... If I had the money... I'd be all over that. :reallycrying


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

holy crap thats an outstanding deal like pam said normally there 2300-2500


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Does he have anymore? 

I would be interested.

I can be reached anytime at 850-281-2806. (Joe)


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Not too sure but when i asked where i could see them i was told Florida and price include shipping. Hmmm. Advertised in Memphis paper, kept in FL warehouse. Whats the bet next move is to say for safety sake we make deposit in bankxxxx........

Got tohand it tothose Nigerians, they just keep on trying with their filthy little scams. Hope thisperson get bitten on the belly by a puffadder.


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Kinda fishy....Your probably right about the bank info. "If something sounds too good...."


----------

